
Ask HN: Whatever happened to Spotify lossless - gaspoweredcat
A long time ago I read that Spotify were testing a lossless option called hifi but I&#x27;ve never heard any more, is it still alive?
======
CrystalLangUser
I’m not sure, but I can’t imagine that many users really wanted it. Or cared.

I have a minor in acoustic recording/physics so I fully understand the
lossless desire for some people, but we’re a minority.

My counterpoint: I use Spotify for the super convenient downloading of music.
Hit 2 buttons, save + download, bam I got music on my phone.

... with mobile are you actually carrying around high fidelity headphones
anyways? I sure don’t, it’s annoying versus small earbuds.

------
asdfg8asdf
Under preferences, enable "High quality streaming"

~~~
mrkrabo
That's not lossless.

